

Bruce Schneier Answers Freakonomics' Questions - nickb
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/04/bruce-schneier-blazes-through-your-questions/

======
andreyf
Wow, Acxiom's intro video is downright creepy:

<http://www.acxiom.com/fla/18/main_animation04d.swf>

